# Cody needs to go away



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

The worst part of the PPV was the Cody and Ogogo match. Both men are terrible. That match was a snooze fest. Time for Cody to go away


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Agree cody needs to go away, leave wrestling. 
Agogo, I kinda like, he has a really good back story and has a lot of potential imo. He should have won tonight tbh, but cody had to cody and fuck it all up. Yea, their match tonight the build for it was the worst, I put all blame for that on cody.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Ogogo has a main event look and might just need more seasoning, whereas Cody is a bleached blonde overrated mid-carder who thinks he's a main event star. IMO Cody is the #1 problem with AEW and if he left it would instantly make them a million times better. Remember that he was really the only one that was pushing the whole AEW vs WWE crap, while everyone else just wanted to startup another wrestling promotion.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> The worst part of the PPV was the Cody abs Ogogo match. Both men are terrible. That match was a snooze fest. Time for Cody to go away


You mean he needs to _Ogogo_ away?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If Cody Rhodes was booked to win, then it absolutely should've been in a fairly lengthy wrestling match where he beats Anthony Ogogo who is forced to adapt to a new 'fighting' style.

Besides, I don't see Ogogo being hurt that much from this loss since this was his FIRST real wrestling match that wasn't a squash. He did really well tonight. He's still inexperienced in the ring; which is further demonstrated by how he got off the turnbuckle only for him to CLIMB BACK on it a few moments later to do his Frog Splash on his opponent (as one example).

There's no shame in losing to Cody in a solid match.

I have a good feeling that Ogogo will continue to improve with his in-ring performances the more often he wrestles going forward. He'll surely be a more seasoned competitor as he continues to develop as a wrestler.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nah, Cody around is best for business. He's full of himself for sure. But what matters is that he brings the type of pageantry and fuckery I need in my wrestling. Mans showed up as George Washington and defeated the British right before memorial day. What more do you want from this self important honorable wrestler lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Usually, I like Cody's excess but this storyline was just bad right from the start. Maybe it would've worked better if AEW had a less smarky crowd or if Double or Nothing was in Alabama or something


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

LOL just watched the highlights. Cody is nowhere near as over as he thinks he is. And is STILL coming out with that long entrance to dead silence


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yes, he does. Cody is self obsessed trash that ruins anything he touches. I'm Bdon levels of fed up with him.*


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

midgetlover69 said:


> LOL just watched the highlights. Cody is nowhere near as over as he thinks he is. And is STILL coming out with that long entrance to dead silence


lol


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Mid carder still trying to convince himself that he's as talented and as over as his daddy was.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nah, Cody around is best for business. He's full of himself for sure. But what matters is that he brings the type of pageantry and fuckery I need in my wrestling. Mans showed up as George Washington and defeated the British right before memorial day. What more do you want from this self important honorable wrestler lol


It's going to be a glorious run when Cody FINALLY turns heel later in the future.

It's just meant to happen at some point :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yea, he does. Cody is self obsessed trash that ruins anything he touches. I'm Bdon levels of fed up with him.*


He had the worst match of the night and thank god my stream cut off in bits.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yea, he does. Cody is self obsessed trash that ruins anything he touches. I'm Bdon levels of fed up with him.*


Cody didn't "ruin" that good match he had tonight at all. 

The truth is that he helped Ogogo out (big time) in delivering a solid performance here with his 1st lengthy wrestling match since he made his debut on AEW.

I expect your unjust tune here about Cody being supposedly "trash" to suddenly change once he inevitably has that pretty good heel run in the future in which plenty of wrestling fans are currently anticipating him to be a villain once again


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Cody wants to be as over as Dusty Rhodes was and it's never going to happen. Over the hill Dusty Rhodes wearing polka dots is more organically over than Cody with all his theatrics.

He will probably be great when he gets a massive heel run [Probably to replace Omega once he's done with his] and it will be easy to hate him.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I've been calling this guy an overrated attention whore who's bad for the company right from the beginning. How funny that so many on here now finally see what I saw almost two years ago when everyone was busy kissing his ass.

The IWC...... Always so slow to catch up.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

When Brandy is back they can team up as the couple everyone hates. I just feel like Cody has too much of a bland WWE stench on him. 

AEW has an indy style energy going, where Cody doesn’t really fit in to it. Cody looks like the cheesy jock villain from every high school movie. So how they think he can be a baby face with that look? And he’s way too bland to be an edgy heel.

I’d rather watch Max Caster roast people on the mic than watch a second of Cody do anything (mic, wrestle, anything)


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yea, he does. Cody is self obsessed trash that ruins anything he touches. I'm Bdon levels of fed up with him.*


I'm almost at this level at this point. Everything he touches is stupid, misguided, rushed and ego-driven. Not to mention the moronic things he does behind the scene. And the interview and Tweets where everything he says is cringe. What makes me not that completely fall into wanting him to go away is that I believe he has talent for wrestling, promo, making us believe in his character. If he was a heel, it would work so much better. So that he could do all this non-sensical ego shit but it would just be perfect for his character, it would just add to the heat. I think they missed an opportunity with the America vs UK thing. They could have pushed it even further where the promos get longer and more annoying as he talks about America. And people would turn on him.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> When Brandy is back they can team up as the couple everyone hates. I just feel like Cody has too much of a bland WWE stench on him.
> 
> AEW has an indy style energy going, where Cody doesn’t really fit in to it. Cody looks like the cheesy jock villain from every high school movie. So how they think he can be a baby face with that look? And he’s way too bland to be an edgy heel.
> 
> I’d rather watch Max Caster roast people on the mic than watch a second of Cody do anything (mic, wrestle, anything)


Well not having that Indy stench is good. AEW should move away from all the comedy and multiple spots and dives and kickouts.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, the show would be worse off without a (great) talent like Cody on the roster.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Do Americans actually like this nation loving version of Cody? To the rest of us it looks cringe as fuck.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yea, he does. Cody is self obsessed trash that ruins anything he touches. I'm Bdon levels of fed up with him.*


TELL ‘EM, BD…errr…

TELL ‘EM, ME!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

How many young athletes with potential can this company bring into the fold just to see Cody kill their heat within 5 matches..? Wardlow and Ogogo. Who else am I forgetting..?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> How many young athletes with potential can this company bring into the fold just to see Cody kill their heat within 5 matches..? Wardlow and Ogogo. Who else am I forgetting..?


Darby Allin’s big rise up into the upper mid-card began with his big win over Cody Rhodes. 

It’s what ultimately led to his ongoing partnership with Sting shortly after Full Gear. 

Perhaps chill with the hatred, and allow Cody to eventually put over another younger/fresher wrestler himself once the timing is right. It’ll happen again for sure in the future. 

Anthony Ogogo just wasn’t that guy tonight since he’s still fairly inexperienced atm. 

Plus, blaming Cody for “killing their heat” isn’t really reasonable if they’re still able to recover just fine afterwards.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

When does the Cody fan club meet? I need some support.


----------



## Sharpydon97531 (Dec 12, 2020)

I must admit I normally see codys side, he has lived a breathed wrestling since been born, but f××k me, I'm starting to understand why people call him egotistical, this match would have been a good chance to get agogo over by breaking his ribs with a couple of blows get cody stretched out
Then cody could be away for a long while go on paternity and be with his newborn for a few months and come back but no he chose the arsehole move in going over


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m a fan

but the build + match was a big ‘oof’


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ogogo was boring in the ring tbh. I'm glad Cody won. 

I like Cody but he needs to either start having some real feuds or fuck off until he has a baby, and is ready to be 2019-early 2020 Cody.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Never going to happen. This whole company as created so Cody can think he is a bigger star than he actually is. He is a geek living off his fathers name.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

My biggest issue with Cody is that he always surrounds his matches with too much fluff. Tries to hype all his matches as if they were super important and it comes across as egotistical. Cody just can't have a regular match he has to do USA vs England or some other gimmick. And he always has to be accompanied to the ring by a group of his followers. Makes me think he can't stand on his own merit if he's always surrounding himself with people to the ring. The whole England vs US stuff was completely unnecessary and it added nothing to the match. It did not need all that. Just have a match, and if you want to add a story to the match there are better ways to do it than just having a nationalism jerk fest.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Why does Cody Rhodes always get the same redundant complaints about him getting escorted to the ring, or being surrounded by others?

He's not even the only wrestler in AEW who has a group escorting to him at ringside.

He's completely capable of delivering great work on his own too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ogogo walks away without any of the heat. He’s just a guy now. No reason to invest your emotions in his development, because Cody just flat out told you Ogogo’s story means jackshit for the time being.

So dumb.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Darby Allin’s big rise up into the upper mid-card began with his big win over Cody Rhodes.
> 
> It’s what ultimately led to his ongoing partnership with Sting shortly after Full Gear.
> 
> ...


It took about two shows in early Dynamite for Darby to become super popular. He didn't need anybody to put him over, certainly not Cody.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Cody has made himself insufferable, the mad thing is, I don’t think he realises it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> Ogogo walks away without any of the heat. He’s just a guy now. No reason to invest your emotions in his development, because Cody just flat out told you Ogogo’s story means jackshit for the time being.
> 
> So dumb.


As it should man.. Ogogo is nowhere near ready for anything major at the moment. He has an average-good look and that's about it. His in ring stuff was boring and passable at best. The guy needs more training. 

Cody puts guys over when he knows it's the right call. Like Darby and MJF.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

He's too big of a draw to just go away. He just needs to stop beating all the younger guys with a lot of potential.

Cody beating Ogogo is stupid, but we knew it was going to happen judging by the anti-american storyline


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> As it should man.. Ogogo is nowhere near ready for anything major at the moment. He has an average-good look and that's about it. His in ring stuff was boring and passable at best. The guy needs more training.
> 
> Cody puts guys over when he knows it's the right call. Like Darby and MJF.


Then yoj do the right thing and keep him off TV til he IS ready, and you certainly don’t give him a high profile story and add all the bullshit hoopla smoke and mirrors surrounding the match just to have him lose.

That’s terrible psychology and leaves neither party any better for having done the work. The entire motivation of matches and feuds is to build heat on these characters, and Cody just used a fucking nation vs nation storyline on someone that even a diehard like yourself admits doesn’t belong.

Cosy fucking sucks as always.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> Then yoj do the right thing and keep him off TV til he IS ready, and you certainly don’t give him a high profile story and add all the bullshit hoopla smoke and mirrors surrounding the match just to have him lose.
> 
> That’s terrible psychology and leaves neither party any better for having done the work. The entire motivation of matches and feuds is to build heat on these characters, and Cody just used a fucking nation vs nation storyline on someone that even a diehard like yourself admits doesn’t belong.
> 
> Cosy fucking sucks as always.


Yeah that is true. But I guess they wanted to use him for the ppv. Better to have him on the card in terms of selling the ppv. 

They should have done QT match here with Cody tbh. Atleast that match was good.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

He put over three stars last year ... mjf, lee, Darby ... that’s pretty good for a major star. Any more and it wouldnt mean as much.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I think the hate for Cody's ring work is uncalled for but when it comes to booking, he should really have given the win to Ogogo.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

He doesn't need to leave. He is a great wrestler when he tries and is good on the mic. But he needs to stop trying to be a Face version of HHH Reign of Terror. Just as there is cheap heat, there is cheap face bullshit that is absolutely cringe. With his talent he probably could have been the hero he imagines himself as by now, but he has forced everything in the world. From his wife's storylines, to almost killing his dog by hypertension, to every fucking week having his drawn out entrance with all the pyro, etc, etc. You earn that shit Cody. And You are damn well capable of doing it. But all this is shit and turns into being the piss break of the show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Yeah that is true. But I guess they wanted to use him for the ppv. Better to have him on the card in terms of selling the ppv.
> 
> They should have done QT match here with Cody tbh. Atleast that match was good.


They only built Ogogo up, so that Cody go over him.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Darby Allin’s big rise up into the upper mid-card began with his big win over Cody Rhodes.
> 
> It’s what ultimately led to his ongoing partnership with Sting shortly after Full Gear.


Before Sting was signed, what did Darby Allin do after his win against Cody.

The answer is nothing, Allin was relegated to sitting in the rafters with the title while Cody still received prominent TV time.

I'm not even sure Cody is at mid card level. If he insists on matches versus Peter Avalon and QT Marshall then he should be on kept away from TV and be a Dark only talent.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DaveRA said:


> He put over three stars last year ... mjf, lee, Darby ... that’s pretty good for a major star. Any more and it wouldnt mean as much.


I disagree regarding MJF and Brodie Lee. These two are far more talented than Cody. If they are better performers then it is not really putting someone else over is it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> Do Americans actually like this nation loving version of Cody? To the rest of us it looks cringe as fuck.


No. I enjoy patriotism in the right spots. For instance, if you had a wrestler who was a former Navy Seal incorporating that into his act. That would make sense. Or if they were using patriotism against one of America's real enemies like communist China. But there's just no story with trying to make a US-Britain rivalry. You can't tell the Rocky story in wrestling by using Britain as the enemy. It's dumb.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> The worst part of the PPV was the Cody abs Ogogo match. Both men are terrible. That match was a snooze fest. Time for Cody to go away


The thing is, I am a Cody fan, but he’s just not remotely close to his dad. Maybe he’s like him in terms of behind the scenes, but when he comes out there, there is just no real relatable feel for him. Him trying to be a face is really just forced at this point.

I loved his promo leading up to thisevent. But the Match, once again was a real bathroom break match.

what is Cody Rhodes? That’s the problem. No one knows, and it comes off fake and what crowd could connect to him? His dad could connect with the common man. He was a man of the people, that made him great! Cody, I don’t know now, besides the March against Dustin 2 years ago, it’s just been One brutal March after the other.

it won’t change until he either goes heel or decides to actually embrace something close to what his name signifies.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

There is sooooo much irony in Cody, of all people, becoming the Triple H og AEW.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Even an heel turn will not save him at this point...just retire man


----------



## TomTom94 (Oct 18, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399179080180846594

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399182862155460608


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

He was literally dressed as Homelander. HOMELANDER. 

Wait for the end of the series at least.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cody's been operating in his own little universe since Brodie Lee feud honestly. And the "crown jewel" of that was last night in the Ogogo match.

Look, I will never not support a wrestling company doing a support the troop thing. But doing it right before the Cody match? Could you be more transparent in what you were doing? And then the match....it was a match. And by this point the crowd had cheered so loud for the first few matches that they either didn't care about this one or used this match to start cooling down, or both.

Even going by "The American Dream" didn't lead to a lot of heat for this match. The only thing I took away from this thing is that Ogogo looked solid. But for everything Cody tried to make this match, it just fell flat.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

That's not fair, OP. Ogogo hasn't been around long enough to Saya he's terrible. It is pretty fair to say he is still very green, however. I noticed the same thing with Hobbs. They're putting these guys on tv too early.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Ogogo comes out of that match with nothing now after the build. AEW's version of HHH strikes again.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Cody is one of the few actual pro wrestlers in the company and AEW fans hate him...go figure


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Darby Allin’s big rise up into the upper mid-card began with his big win over Cody Rhodes.
> 
> It’s what ultimately led to his ongoing partnership with Sting shortly after Full Gear.
> 
> ...



No one gives a fuck about darbys match with Cody. The guy was over from the start


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

bdon said:


> They only built Ogogo up, so that Cody go over him.


Hm, I swear I've seen that before...


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Cody is a prime example of someone with some talent being over-elevated. He's fine as a 2nd tier performer. Someone just slap that Stardust outfit back on him and call it a night.


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

Cody Rhodes is a fine talent... he's just not as good as he thinks he is. Like Triple H in the WWE and Jeff Jarrett in TNA (back in the day). He owns the company so he overexposes himself. This is a major problem with talent being in charge and also being on the active roster in a scripted environment.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I can’t stand Cody. The way he talks, the way he pretty much does everything pisses me off. Everything from him and Brandi comes off so fake. You can tell they only care about themselves and shouldn’t have a role in AEW management. He was by far the worst part of the PPV.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

Heels losing their first big match is an AEW trademark at this point. Every time this has happened, the heel basically did nothing for the 2-3 months following the loss and had to be rebuilt. Ogogo should have won last night. It was his true debut and it would have put him over. Instead, Cody gets another win he doesn't really need and neither guy has anything left to do. Cody also did a fantastic job in burying his gut punch, which is why boxing gimmicks are so hard to pull off right in wrestling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ProWresBlog said:


> Heels losing their first big match is an AEW trademark at this point. Every time this has happened, the heel basically did nothing for the 2-3 months following the loss and had to be rebuilt. Ogogo should have won last night. It was his true debut and it would have put him over. Instead, Cody gets another win he doesn't really need and neither guy has anything left to do. Cody also did a fantastic job in burying his gut punch, which is why boxing gimmicks are so hard to pull off right in wrestling.



and look at the history of who most of the heels faced. Even Dustin's done fuck all

One thing I realized about Cody and what hs good at is doing whatever it takes to try to make people like him instead of people just straight up liking him. He goes so out of his way to do a zillion little things that would force people to pretty much think they like him and cheer. It took me a while to realize this and clearly many too. Now fast forward to now and these same tactics don't seem to be working anymore as people are fed up.

Cody had one of the smallest pops of the night for the so called "guys"


Now will we genuinely love to hate him ad a heel. It could either be very good or bad


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

JeSeGaN said:


> Hm, I swear I've seen that before...


Rusev and Cena


Cody and Lance Archer, who wasn’t even on TV for a month.

Cody and Brodie Lee, who so many are trying to claim Cody put over for letting him win one match, even though we all know it was so Cody could go film the go big show.

Cody and Shaq

Cody and Jake Hager, who got a goddamn contract signing for a TV match.

Seems to be a fucking recurring theme here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Cody and would never want him to leave but damn he needs to dial it back a little, especially with all the feud hopping. He could have built up the Penta thing for a blowoff last night but instead he jumped from that to Ogogo. Penta vs Cody II would have made it a 10/10 show. Put Ogogo in the Casino Battle Royal instead. It’s a little irritating.

The guy is immensely valuable though and even now I think his next move should be a EVP vs EVP feud with Kenny Omega going into ALL OUT. Between now and then though he needs to stay focused as far as his feuds and chill with the self indulgence.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Leave Cody alone.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ger said:


> Leave Cody alone.


Than you're ignoring the bullshit he's doing. That being said his real life shit could benefit as a heel


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> No one gives a fuck about darbys match with Cody. The guy was over from the start.


Okay, this is the 2nd time that someone said something this irrelevant to me. 

I NEVER denied that Darby Allin was over since Day 1. I just pointed out that his big win over Cody Rhodes at Full Gear last year STARTED his elevation up the card, which can't be denied here. 

What part of that is hard to get?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I suspect Cody can’t maintain a feud, because he isn’t willing to give enough and most guys aren’t going to be willing to work with someone like that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ogogo is extremely overrated by the IWC for some reason. You would think he was the next Rock. I don't see anything special. I mean he looks like an athlete but that's about it. I don't see what's so great. He won a bronze medal? Uh..ok. Put that on a t shirt or something? There's plenty of young talent like Starks they need to be investing in rather than this dude.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody gave Ogogo plenty of offense to stand out last night.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Factory vs Nightmare family is all this Ogogo Cody feud needed , Ogogo got burried in this feud and Im not the usual Cody burries every one type but he’s ruined Ogogo in this feud the bolo punch was enough to finish off multiple opponents but Rhodes kicks out of 2 all the promos on dynamite have been Cody while Ogogo cuts really good promos on Dark terrible booking!


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

why we act like Cody had to put over everyone he's on the ring with? just being in there was a rub for Ogogo. dude is still green af.

Cody needs to have a lenghty fued with an established name rather then moving around like crazy for no reason. and ditch the job squad. having billy gunns kids and the lee johnson dude adds nothing and is kind of an achor

Pac
Miro
Starks
Brian Cage

theres guys to fued with. get away from bum ass QT and green ass Ogogo and fucking Shaq. still got that Sting interaction from months ago that should lead to something


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I hated the build but tried to enjoy the match for what it was. I couldn't, I just thought it was horrible and wasn't surprised the fans didn't get into it. The low light of DoN for me.

Cody's ego has him thinking he can play any role, he clearly can't. He's not a blue collar hero or a believable patriot. I don't see what this match did for either Cody or Ogogo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TomTom94 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399179080180846594
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399182862155460608


lol - that is funny


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody just fucking sucks, guys.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> Rusev and Cena
> 
> 
> Cody and Lance Archer, who wasn’t even on TV for a month.
> ...


The matches Cody chooses to have a weign-in/contract signing for are so random


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> Cody just fucking sucks, guys.


Cody does suck at being a 'terrible' talent.

I do agree with that perspective


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shock Street said:


> The matches Cody chooses to have a weign-in/contract signing for are so random


It’s because he knows they aren’t good, but he refuses to just be part of the filler. So, now he has ruined the nation vs nation storyline and can’t use that one in a larger, more deserving matchup with someone like say a Rusev.

Why?

Because Cody doesn’t get pro-wrestling. He did not inherit that gene from his dad. He is the Shane McMahon to Dusty’s Vince.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What does Cody even gain by squashing these midcarders? 

Does this guy get off destroying the potential momentum of every midcarder the company has?


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Cody and Brodie Lee, who so many are trying to claim Cody put over for letting him win one match, even though we all know it was so Cody could go film the go big show.


As I was watching that match I thought "this is Inoki v Vader" and Cody confirmed sometime later that the match was a straight up copy.

A little insight there into Cody's ego. He's booking himself just like a top guy with the status of Inoki.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> What does Cody even gain by squashing these midcarders?
> 
> Does this guy get off destroying the potential momentum of every midcarder the company has?


Cody Rhodes did not "destroy the potential momentum" of MJF, Darby Allin, and the late Brodie Lee at all.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Cody was okay at first when he had that feud with Jericho and later MJF, after that he gradually become boring there's no way to defend him, fucking random matches without a decently lenght feud, at this point I would prefer they give us more Black order and women wrestling matches on his spot.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

how many times does a new person or something debuting in aew have to go through cody first. is this the aew initiation to be part of the company ?


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> how many times does a new person or something debuting in aew have to go through cody first. is this the aew initiation to be part of the company ?


in order to break into the business you must job to cody and have sex with cornettes wife...its just the way it is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> No one gives a fuck about darbys match with Cody. The guy was over from the start


*I wish people would stop pushing this bullshit narrative. Darby is one of the most over guys in the company whether he had a title or not.*


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

TheDraw said:


> I've been calling this guy an overrated attention whore who's bad for the company right from the beginning. How funny that so many on here now finally see what I saw almost two years ago when everyone was busy kissing his ass.
> 
> *The IWC...... Always so slow to catch up.*


You're also part of the IWC though.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

bdon said:


> How many young athletes with potential can this company bring into the fold just to see Cody kill their heat within 5 matches..? Wardlow and Ogogo. Who else am I forgetting..?


Lance Archer.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I wish people would stop pushing this bullshit narrative. Darby is one of the most over guys in the company whether he had a title or not.*


And never had a match with Cody. He was going to rise with out him. Out of any guy working with Cody I understand why Darby had to though


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

It was funny that the crowd enthusiasm dropped once again once Cody entered, that must have hurt his ego. The build to this match was weird, is Britain vs USA really a thing nowadays? It not like where enemy nations ffs. It pissed me off that Cody totally no sold the BOLO Punch's that had basically killed guy with one shot, yet he takes two, kicks out and then totally no sells it once he gets the 3 count! If he had just sold it as if the BOLO's had done some major damage and held his fucking ribs it would have made himself seem tough as hell for surviving and winning as well as making Ogogo look dangerous even in defeat. But nope, arms straight up and moving around no problem. Guess Austin Gunn just a bitch for being crippled by it. The only saving grace in the match was the Vertebreaker actually ended the match!

Sooner Cody turns heel and undoes the stupid restriction preventing him from feuding for the main belt the better he'll be to watch and the safer the midcard will be. Until then, Cody can fuck off.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody Rhodes isn't going anywhere, dude (and he really shouldn't leave either).



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I wish people would stop pushing this bullshit narrative. Darby is one of the most over guys in the company whether he had a title or not.*


Again, that big win over Cody quickly led to Darby's ascension up the card.

Denying this just exposes more of the irrational hatred toward Cody here, and reveals more of this twisted narrative that you have atm.

For the record, nobody here is claiming that Darby was "never" over.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

MrFlash said:


> Lance Archer.


jobby starks and jobbie kingston squashed in their debuts


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> And never had a match with Cody. He was going to rise with out him. Out of any guy working with Cody I understand why Darby had to though


*Darby was over coming IN to AEW, so for them to act like Cody made him a star a year later is fucking ridiculous.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AthleticGirth said:


> As I was watching that match I thought "this is Inoki v Vader" and Cody confirmed sometime later that the match was a straight up copy.
> 
> A little insight there into Cody's ego. He's booking himself just like a top guy with the status of Inoki.


Jesus fucking Christ…


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with liking Cody right now but to be delusional to what he's doing than you don't follow story or details of characters on shows at all. And no one can deny the huge switch from everyone liking him when aew launched to the highly growing hate from him now. There is a factual reason for this. That being said I don't think he should go away.

He had one of the weakest pops of the ppv and that says enough.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Cody Rhodes isn't going anywhere, dude (and he really shouldn't leave either).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're fixated on a match that no one cares about. You're being delusional to think that the exact same thing wouldn't have happened to Darby if he never faced Cody. He was one of the most over guys in aew before he ever faced Cody.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Darby was over coming IN to AEW, so for them to act like Cody made him a star a year later is fucking ridiculous.*


I mean it's a fair assessment. If Darby doesn't get the spotlight because he's facing Cody and gets to take Cody to a time limit finish does he get as over?


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> *Cody Rhodes isn't going anywhere, dude (and he really shouldn't leave either).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll likely take some time off for his kids birth and then he really should see he needs to change his act up, he got a poor reception last night imo and last ppv he got boo'ed when he did his "heroic" come back to the match despite being "injured". Fans are seeing through it and seem sick of his self indulgent feuds that do nothing but build his ego and his wife is one of the biggest heel in the company due to her booking herself way beyond her talent levels, things aren't gone get better for him if he continues booking himself as a super babyface, the crowd will force his hand sooner rather then later. Heel Cody could be fun, he has some talent I'm not saying he doesn't, but fans do not seem to like him dominating midcard. He was at his best when he helped build up MJF and Allan, not killing up and comers like Archer, Wardlow and Ogogo. 

As for helping Darby, I never said anything about that so will give my view here: Cody going the draw limits, beating and then putting him over clean DID help Darby rise no doubt there, that was actually a very well done feud series with Cody. However, unless I'm remembering it wrong, Cody was still hogging the limelight after Darby became TNT champ, he was the one getting promo time on tv as Darby sat on the side lines (in the rafters) and Cody did seem to be inserting himself into a Darby vs Team Tazz feud, at least until Sting showed up and Shaq came about, then Cody went and did that leaving Darby to shine.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

midgetlover69 said:


> jobby starks and jobbie kingston squashed in their debuts


In a mild defence, nether of them where signed at the time and was more or less a trial match for the company so wouldn't count them, but i could see why others would. I had forgotten he had beaten Ricky tbh.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

MrFlash said:


> It was funny that the crowd enthusiasm dropped once again once Cody entered, that must have hurt his ego. The build to this match was weird, is Britain vs USA really a thing nowadays? It not like where enemy nations ffs. It pissed me off that Cody totally no sold the BOLO Punch's that had basically killed guy with one shot, yet he takes two, kicks out and then totally no sells it once he gets the 3 count! If he had just sold it as if the BOLO's had done some major damage and held his fucking ribs it would have made himself seem tough as hell for surviving and winning as well as making Ogogo look dangerous even in defeat. But nope, arms straight up and moving around no problem. Guess Austin Gunn just a bitch for being crippled by it. The only saving grace in the match was the Vertebreaker actually ended the match!
> 
> Sooner Cody turns heel and undoes the stupid restriction preventing him from feuding for the main belt the better he'll be to watch and the safer the midcard will be. Until then, Cody can fuck off.


I found it in really bad taste that they had that match right after a Veteran appreciation spot. It´s like they tried to do everything possible to make sure Cody wouldn´t be booed out of the building.
Because really, who would boo "The American Dream" right after a Veteran Appreciation? Most Americans love to chant USA! USA!


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> I found it in really bad taste that they had that match right after a Veteran appreciation spot. It´s like they tried to do everything possible to make sure people wouldn´t be booed out of the building.
> Because really, who would boo "The American Dream" right after a Veteran Appreciation? Most Americans love to chant USA! USA!


I don't know if I'd say it was bad taste, but I'd agree it came across as quiet desperate to make the match seem bigger then it actually was and to help prevent Cody being build with the help of good old patriotism lol. The Queen sign straight after, in the crowd (saying one does not approve) just summed up my thoughts of it all.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That short term strong push of Ogogo and the whole forced USA vs UK stuff just to fluff Cody was a joke. Ogogo should have gone over.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Cody as a babyface has never worked outside of short spurts here and there. Cody desperately needs to be a heel. Cody's I love America garbage is vomit inducing, he basically surfer Sting.

While we're talking about Cody, what happened to his feud with Penta? That at least seemed intriguing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I mean it's a fair assessment. If Darby doesn't get the spotlight because he's facing Cody and gets to take Cody to a time limit finish does he get as over?


*Were you watching Darby before that? Absolutely. This is like saying OC needed Jericho to get over. He would still be one of the most popular without that feud.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> You're fixated on a match that no one cares about. You're being delusional to think that the exact same thing wouldn't have happened to Darby if he never faced Cody. He was one of the most over guys in aew before he ever faced Cody.


I'm not that "fixated" on that match.

I'm pointing out that the VICTORY over Cody Rhodes for that TNT championship is what elevated Darby Allin into the upper card, which is still ongoing in his current partnership with Sting.

I don't get what's so complicated about this.

Cody isn't the 'cancer' that some other folks make him out to be.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Were you watching Darby before that? Absolutely. This is like saying OC needed Jericho to get over. He would still be one of the most popular without that feud.*


*Nobody* is saying that Darby Allin was "never" over or popular.

We're just pointing out that Darby beating Cody is what helped him get elevated into the upper card.

It's the equivalent to pointing out that Becky Lynch beating Charlotte Flair for the world title in late-2018 is what helped cement her status as a main-eventer.

There's no denying that Becky was always popular with crowds, but that big win over Charlotte helped her out big time in the long run.



The Legit DMD said:


> *And this is why Cody is the most infuriating person on the roster. We just watched Austin Gunn cough up blood and have the match stopped for one gut punch, yet Cody took a gut punch, an Olympic Slam, kicked out at two, wrestled a 20 minute match, and won. F*** him.*


Cody Rhodes is a national treasure, and you failing to appreciate his great talents is your loss.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ProWresBlog said:


> Heels losing their first big match is an AEW trademark at this point. Every time this has happened, the heel basically did nothing for the 2-3 months following the loss and had to be rebuilt. Ogogo should have won last night. It was his true debut and it would have put him over. Instead, Cody gets another win he doesn't really need and neither guy has anything left to do. Cody also did a fantastic job in burying his gut punch, which is why boxing gimmicks are so hard to pull off right in wrestling.




The "gut punch" gimmick is silly anyways. Yes, he's a boxer so obviously he is a good striker but we've see strongly built wrestlers give their opponents 5+ straight unprotected punches to the head without it ending the match. How are we supposed to buy the idea that one punch to the gut will finish a guy off in the same world?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Ratedr4life said:


> Cody as a babyface has never worked outside of short spurts here and there. Cody desperately needs to be a heel. Cody's I love America garbage is vomit inducing, he basically surfer Sting.
> 
> While we're talking about Cody, what happened to his feud with Penta? That at least seemed intriguing.


A feud with a heel Penta with full crowds back? Crowd would be popping hard for Penta and Cody would be getting booed the hell out of thats why it didn’t happen and thats why Ogogo’s promos didn’t get on tv that’s why he wasn’t allowed to talk on tv because that would have swerved the crowd in his favour, Cody will duck any talent thats established and over from now on imo


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

That was painful to watch what a disrespect to his father. Crowd sitting on their hands not giving a fuck. Cody needs to take a break with jericho. That us army bullshit intro was just desperation to prevent him being bood out of the building. Some of the dumb southern hicks fell for it but most didn't! Ogogo chants quite audible at points lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They literally only build Cody opponents for Cody to go over.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

agree, he should turn heel soon


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The OTT hate is crazy. It seems to be reserved for Cody for some reason while other similar guys get a pass. He's a good wrestler with good personality and charisma. Furthermore it's not as if he Goldberged his way through his way through this new guy like, well, Goldberg has against established new guys in recent years.

He didn't squash this guy like he could've given his position. He sold well for him and gave him a lot of shine. He made Ogogo look good and made it very clear in the story of the match that he was tough and had him in trouble several times. Ogogo did great especially considering his broken rib. Cody won in a home stretch where it looked like either guy could've won, but Cody's experience won out. It was a competitive match like it should've been but it wasn't Ogogo's time because he's too green.

I think his antiquated patriotism storyline resonated badly as evidenced by the lack of crowd investment last night. It wasn't the right time for the angle and the booking of the whole thing was off, but hell Cody doesn't deserve this insane hate he gets. I don't know what he was thinking wearing that absolutely ridiculous outfit.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The "gut punch" gimmick is silly anyways. Yes, he's a boxer so obviously he is a good striker but we've see strongly built wrestlers give their opponents 5+ straight unprotected punches to the head without it ending the match. How are we supposed to buy the idea that one punch to the gut will finish a guy off in the same world?


One shot to the kidney can legitmately KO an opponent who has had no damage leading up to the blow. We've seen this in MMA. Boxing too and its why the only equipment protection the boxers have are at the kidney.

Even if it doesnt hit the kidney area but goes to the ribs. They you can disable an opponent by cracking a rib or puncturing a lung.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Were you watching Darby before that? Absolutely. This is like saying OC needed Jericho to get over. He would still be one of the most popular without that feud.*


Darby was hardly a household wrestling name and big prospect before he debuted with Cody and had that match at Fyterfest. The build to the Fyterfest match with the Road to episode and having him go to a time limit draw established him as one to watch. Darby ran with the ball, but Cody certainly passed it off to him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Darby was hardly a household wrestling name and big prospect before he debuted with Cody and had that match at Fyterfest. The build to the Fyterfest match with the Road to episode and having him go to a time limit draw established him as one to watch. Darby ran with the ball, but Cody certainly passed it off to him.


*I was introduced to Darby via social media. I don't watch the indies outside of a few people, so I only knew about Darby through his ties with the "Jackass" dudes and his old online segments where he did silly shit. Fans loved him already.*


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cody and his style of wrestling is better than the Young Bucks‘ in my opinion, but if they do have heat behind the scenes, Cody is the one who will end up squeezed out.

For AEW’s sake, I hope there isn’t sabotage going on behind the scenes.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

IronMan8 said:


> Cody and his style of wrestling is better than the Young Bucks‘ in my opinion, but if they do have heat behind the scenes, Cody is the one who will end up squeezed out.
> 
> For AEW’s sake, I hope there isn’t sabotage going on behind the scenes.



everyones style is better than the young bucks


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Sometimes I think Cody is performing more for a Tony Award than competing for a Championship. Master Thespian needs to find his true motivation.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> The OTT hate is crazy. It seems to be reserved for Cody for some reason while other similar guys get a pass. He's a good wrestler with good personality and charisma. Furthermore it's not as if he Goldberged his way through his way through this new guy like, well, Goldberg has against established new guys in recent years.
> 
> He didn't squash this guy like he could've given his position. He sold well for him and gave him a lot of shine. He made Ogogo look good and made it very clear in the story of the match that he was tough and had him in trouble several times. Ogogo did great especially considering his broken rib. Cody won in a home stretch where it looked like either guy could've won, but Cody's experience won out. It was a competitive match like it should've been but it wasn't Ogogo's time because he's too green.
> 
> I think his antiquated patriotism storyline resonated badly as evidenced by the lack of crowd investment last night. It wasn't the right time for the angle and the booking of the whole thing was off, but hell Cody doesn't deserve this insane hate he gets. I don't know what he was thinking wearing that absolutely ridiculous outfit.


Name one reason they had that feud? Why would you allow the first memory of Ogogo to be that he had a stupid random nation vs nation feud where he jobbed in a nothing match.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

bdon said:


> Name one reason they had that feud? Why would you allow the first memory of Ogogo to be that he had a stupid random nation vs nation feud where he jobbed in a nothing match.


Um why did they have the feud? The same reason any wrestling matches have feuds I guess. To make them more interesting? Ogogo's (I find it hard to take that name seriously) first memory if that's how you want to put it was stopping people in 2 seconds with his power of the punch. He got better than a lot of guys got.

It certainly wasn't a nothing match either. You can hate on Cody all you want but he has considerable cache and value in AEW and he's a well known name. Considering how long he's been in AEW and wrestling overall, Ogogo could've easily been put in the pre-show, in the battle royal lasting 5 minutes or not on the show at all.

I'm not putting words in to your mouth but if you think this guy's career is ruined or something because he lost to a top guy in the promotion well we have different takes on that. If they move on correctly they can choose to focus on how good Ogogogoo looked and that he battled on with a broken FREAKIN rib.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

DZ Crew said:


> Mid carder still trying to convince himself that he's as talented and as over as his daddy was.


You're giving him too much credit. Remove the Rhodes name and you got a better looking James Ellsworth.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, the show would be worse off without a (great) talent like Cody on the roster.


BULL 💩


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

The greatest characters in wrestling are extensions of their true personality.

Therefore, Cody and Brandi should be an arrogant, upper mid card, egotistical heel power couple who use their EVP political power to manipulate situations and bridge the gap between the upper mid card and main event.

Imagine a heel Cody and Brandi standing in the ring with their new baby and cutting a promo on the crowd something along the lines of:

“This baby is a descendant of Dusty Rhodes and therefore, at 1 month old, has more knowledge about wrestling than you basement dwelling neckbeards will ever have”


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Cody isn't the 'cancer' that some other folks make him out to be.


Yea. Cancer would grow, whereas Cody has been stagnant for 10+ years now. He's more like a very ugly mole or cyst that just won't go away.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I hope for Ogogo's sake this is just an in-character work, and he's not as ignorant and trashy as his tweets make him out to be.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398710804527079426


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I hope for Ogogo's sake this is just an in-character work, and he's not as ignorant and trashy as his tweets make him out to be.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398710804527079426


That's just awful. And the obvious thing is Britain and British people are a massive part of American History good and bad, plus it's not like there isn't enough shady history in Britain's past to be brought up. 

This angle is just a race to the bottom, TK needs to read the mood and end it quickly.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Funny thing was it was Ogogo who was doing his best to carry the match throughout and get some heat. Cody was getting no reaction from the fans and Ogogo saw this and used every spare moment to flip off the fans trash talk etc trying to get some heat. It was like who is the green guy here. It was so badly conceived an angle that cody needed to rely on a complete novice to help him get over. Easily the worst match of the night.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> The worst part of the PPV was the Cody and Ogogo match. Both men are terrible. That match was a snooze fest. Time for Cody to go away


Lol wtf? Cody looked great as always, and that Vertebraker was fucking awesome! Ogogo should go train for another 2 years, but what did you expect. 

I swear I don't understand why people still watch AEW, if they hate Cody. It's as if they forgot THE COMPANY WAS FOUNDED TO GIVE CODY A PLACE TO BE A STAR!


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

AthleticGirth said:


> That's just awful. And the obvious thing is Britain and British people are a massive part of American History good and bad, plus it's not like there isn't enough shady history in Britain's past to be brought up.
> 
> This angle is just a race to the bottom, TK needs to read the mood and end it quickly.


I totally agree with his tweet, having said that FUCK THE ENGLISH too

What good contribution has the UK ever made to US history? Lol gimme a break


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Lol wtf? Cody looked great as always, and that Vertebraker was fucking awesome! Ogogo should go train for another 2 years, but what did you expect.
> 
> I swear I don't understand why people still watch AEW, if they hate Cody. It's as if they forgot THE COMPANY WAS FOUNDED TO GIVE CODY A PLACE TO BE A STAR!


If he was great why did most of the crowd not give two fucks about it? He put over Ogogo as best he could but the whole match was badly booked and badly handled. His promo was one of the worst in recent times.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> If he was great why did most of the crowd not give two fucks about it? He put over Ogogo as best he could but the whole match was badly booked and badly handled. His promo was one of the worst in recent times.


Was the crowd booing? I was too busy watching the match to notice. I can't help Ogogo doesn't belong in a wrestling ring in the 1st place, at least Cody won tho.

You may not have liked Cody's recent promo, but I did. It brought a tear to my eye when he said he was going be the ”American Dream" for 1 night only!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Lol wtf? Cody looked great as always, and that Vertebraker was fucking awesome! Ogogo should go train for another 2 years, but what did you expect.
> 
> I swear I don't understand why people still watch AEW, if they hate Cody. It's as if they forgot *THE COMPANY WAS FOUNDED TO GIVE CODY A PLACE TO BE A STAR!*


Hear that @bdon? lol


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Hear that @bdon? lol


Yes he's the most confused and disgruntled of them all! Tony Khan hired Cody Rhodes as the 1st EVP, and then the other 3. If you didn't realize the promotion was gonna be based around Cody and the other EVPs, then there's nothing I can do to help you.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Was the crowd booing? I was too busy watching the match to notice. I can't help Ogogo doesn't belong in a wrestling ring in the 1st place, at least Cody won tho.
> 
> You may not have liked Cody's recent promo, but I did. It brought a tear to my eye when he said he was going be the ”American Dream" for 1 night only!


He literally disgraced the memory of his father with the whole shambles of a match and American dream nonsense. If the USA UK stuff gets you emotional you need to be taking some medication for that. There is no sense to it as both are allies and the stuff about black Americans is a load of bollox. Ogogo was clearly the baby face he is an Olympian, has bettered himself growing up in hardship and part of an ethnic minority and living with a serious disability to become a pro wrestler. Whereas cody is an entitled millennial bitch who has benefitted from hand outs all his life.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> I totally agree with his tweet, having said that FUCK THE ENGLISH too
> 
> What good contribution has the UK ever made to US history? Lol gimme a break


You're the guy who didn't know Scotland and Wales were part of Britain. Look who signed the declaration of independence - more old WASPs than you'd get in a Surrey golf club. 

What's the deal with your anti English xenophobia anyway ? Seems weird you'd be that hostile to a nation of people without a valid reason.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Cody was very over with the crowd before the match started. The match itself though was just "there" to me. It was a wrestling match. Didn't feel like anything special.

I know that Cody is disliked on here but the fan reaction to him at the shows (before the pandemic and now) backs up everything that Cody gets to do.

..but hey, we nitpick about everything. I remember reading the criticism of Cody on here of his knee pads slipping from his knees during his early WWE years.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Lol wtf? Cody looked great as always, and that Vertebraker was fucking awesome! Ogogo should go train for another 2 years, but what did you expect.
> 
> I swear I don't understand why people still watch AEW, if they hate Cody. It's as if they forgot *THE COMPANY WAS FOUNDED TO GIVE CODY A PLACE TO BE A STAR!*


And he failed miserably.

I enjoy AEW for the most part. If I didn't, I'd stop watching. I just can't stand Cody and the fucking Bucks. They're horrible actors, all three of them, but Cody takes the cake big time with his convoluted, pseudo-eloquent ramblings and his lousy fake tears.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I was introduced to Darby via social media. I don't watch the indies outside of a few people, so I only knew about Darby through his ties with the "Jackass" dudes and his old online segments where he did silly shit. Fans loved him already.*


Yes he had fans but it's obvious working with Cody introduced him to more eyes in way that matters for his wrestling career.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I hope for Ogogo's sake this is just an in-character work, and he's not as ignorant and trashy as his tweets make him out to be.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398710804527079426


wow... shouldnt ogogo hae done this BEFORE Cody cut that ridiculous promo? AEW gets everything ass backwards... like doing blood and guts before stadium stampede


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe Gill said:


> wow... shouldnt ogogo hae done this BEFORE Cody cut that ridiculous promo? AEW gets everything ass backwards... like doing blood and guts before stadium stampede


Same with Miro. He comes in as a geek who plays video games. Then turns in to AEW's Brock Lesnar lol


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> He literally disgraced the memory of his father with the whole shambles of a match and American dream nonsense. If the USA UK stuff gets you emotional you need to be taking some medication for that. There is no sense to it as both are allies and the stuff about black Americans is a load of bollox. Ogogo was clearly the baby face he is an Olympian, has bettered himself growing up in hardship and part of an ethnic minority and living with a serious disability to become a pro wrestler. Whereas cody is an entitled millennial bitch who has benefitted from hand outs all his life.


Get Real! He disgraced the memory of his father?!? My emotions had nothing to do with the USA vs England, it was emotional because he was talking about his dead father. 

I couldn't care less about the English and will never set foot there (although I enjoyed visiting the subjugated lands of Northern Ireland & Scotland). Sure we're "Allies," but only in the sense that we've been protecting your little island for over 100 years, so you guys just do whatever we say. You can't honestly believe it's an alliance between EQUALS?!?

Why the hell do you think Ogogo was the Babyface? There's nothing cool about him, what cuz he's half Nigerian? My neice is half Kenyan, does that mean everyone needs to cheer for her too?

Also you must think you're cute making fun of me and telling me to take more meds! I have admitted many times I have A.S.D. and take plenty of pills, thanks wanker.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

AthleticGirth said:


> You're the guy who didn't know Scotland and Wales were part of Britain. Look who signed the declaration of independence - more old WASPs than you'd get in a Surrey golf club.
> 
> What's the deal with your anti English xenophobia anyway ? Seems weird you'd be that hostile to a nation of people without a valid reason.


It's not Xenophobia. I'm half Scots-Irish and I hate the Country of England for what they have done to MY people for generations, but I'm fine with English people if I meet them elsewhere. I'm well aware that English people consider the conquered lands of Northern Ireland, Scotland, and Wales to be part of the UK, but I don't! Northern Ireland should be joined with the People's Republic, and Scotland should be granted independence.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Get Real! He disgraced the memory of his father?!? My emotions had nothing to do with the USA vs England, it was emotional because he was talking about his dead father.
> 
> I couldn't care less about the English and will never set foot there (although I enjoyed visiting the subjugated lands of Northern Ireland & Scotland). Sure we're "Allies," but only in the sense that we've been protecting your little island for over 100 years, so you guys just do whatever we say. You can't honestly believe it's an alliance between EQUALS?!?
> 
> ...


I had no idea of your health issues or drug problems so I will leave you to your American dreams. Ranting on a forum probably isn't going to do your health much good though. And by the way I was born in Edinburgh and vote SNP before you start any more anti English rants.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> It's not Xenophobia. I'm half Scots-Irish and I hate the Country of England for what they have done to MY people for generations, but I'm fine with English people if I meet them elsewhere. I'm well aware that English people consider the conquered lands of Northern Ireland, Scotland, and Wales to be part of the UK, but I don't! Northern Ireland should be joined with the People's Republic, and Scotland should be granted independence.


I get that and I want all these nations to have their own countries as well. I feel the same way with Quebec, in fact. But they did not give us a proper justification for this feud between Ogogo and Cody to be a battle of Countries. If they wanted to do that, it would have required months of build up and for Ogogo to be particularly nasty. Become a Muhammeid Hassan-type. But this did not happen.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> I had no idea of your health issues or drug problems so I will leave you to your American dreams. Ranting on a forum probably isn't going to do your health much good though. And by the way I was born in Edinburgh and vote SNP before you start any more anti English rants.


Hahahaha, I'm not ranting! Simply writing my opinions on here, you don't like them? Tough Shit...

But seriously, since I take 2 medications prescribed by a doctor, somehow I have drug problems?!? Fuck you, and the horse you rode in on! I didn't realize you were a condescending cunt, but now I do! Not sure what SNP means, but if you were born in Edinburgh and are OK with being a subject to the queen, then we have nothing left to discuss...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@thisissting stop getting personal. Osprey is allowed to get worked and lost in kayfabe if he or she chooses. I don't get why you America stuff has an effect on people myself but to each their own.

@HBK Styles Ospreay watch the flaming. I know you are angry but cool your jets


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> @thisissting stop getting personal. Osprey is allowed to get worked and lost in kayfabe if he or she chooses. I don't get why you America stuff has an effect on people myself but to each their own.
> 
> @HBK Styles Ospreay watch the flaming. I know you are angry but cool your jets


I'm sorry, not actually trying to upset anyone. What is the definition of flaming?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> I'm sorry, not actually trying to upset anyone. What is the definition of flaming?


Raging at a poster essentially. But you were provoked and standing up for yourself. Just don't respond to them further on the matter


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

bdon said:


> They literally only build Cody opponents for Cody to go over.


This


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Hahahaha, I'm not ranting! Simply writing my opinions on here, you don't like them? Tough Shit...
> 
> But seriously, since I take 2 medications prescribed by a doctor, somehow I have drug problems?!? Fuck you, and the horse you rode in on! I didn't realize you were a condescending cunt, but now I do! Not sure what SNP means, but if you were born in Edinburgh and are OK with being a subject to the queen, then we have nothing left to discuss...


Lol. Try Google.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Hear that @bdon? lol


Actually, the company was built on TK being in love with the Bucks, Kenny, and Being The Elite. When Cody said he was picked 4th by Khan, that was a shoot. Cody didn’t even know for sure if he WANTED to sign with AEW after All-In, quoted by the Bucks that Cody said he was still considering going back to WWE.

Cody fucking sucks.


----------

